# Talk about the fox guarding the chicken coop!



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

They are doing the same thing to us.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Yep, in many instances. It's disgusting. But I think it's worse in the dog food industry.


----------

